# Cheap reliable auto doser?



## bushaaayyy (26 Jul 2021)

Just been looking into auto dosers, and was  surprised by how expensive they all seem. I was recently able to pick up auto feeder, that I could program via an app for about £15. Surely an auto doser is just the same technology with a peristaltic pump on?  

I only need a single channel doser but can’t seem to find anything under £50, even on aliexpress.

Just wondered if anyone has any recommendations for a cheap or diy auto doser?


----------



## noodlesuk (26 Jul 2021)

I guess the autofeeder market is bigger than the auto doser market, slightly more precision required in components, maybe why the cost difference.

There is some DIY info on this thread <ReefPi>

The actual pump heads are £5-10 on eBay, but by the time you buy all the control parts, does add up. Then also takes a bit of time to get a nice interface going, but if you like to tinker, can be good fun.

Edit - If I were to build another, would probably use this add-on board, which would make it very easy, hardware wise <MotoZero>


----------



## ScareCrow (26 Jul 2021)

I found the same as noodlesuk. By the time I added up the cost of all the parts it was cheaper to buy an off the shelf doser.
They come up secondhand every now and again, so might be worth watching for a secondhand one.


----------



## Tom Delattre (26 Jul 2021)

I've bought two "Blau single dosing pump" for ~50€ eachon sale, but they're not that great. I've tested them 7 days, set on daily dosing, and their internal clock shifted around an hour.

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Jul 2021)

Thanks for the advice, think i will stick to the manual dosing for now. Will keep my eye out for a second hand unit in the mean time


----------



## MrClockOff (26 Jul 2021)

Aquarium Dosing Pumps - Allpondsolutions I’m using this one (Jebao/Jecod DP-3) for almost a year. Not extremely precise on small doses but when I set it to 20ml dose it’s +/-1ml error. When dosing EI such error means nothing. Internal clock is off for about 10min a year which is excellent. I got it for £56 when it was on offer. But if you are lucky to find 2 channel in stock then they are under £50.


----------



## ian_m (27 Jul 2021)

Or make your own dosing pump system like I did.
DIY Project - DIY dual peristaltic dosing pump with alternate switching.

Originally I used two timers, one for each pump. Then updated with alternate switching circuit so only one timer could be used.
Finally updated to be controlled via my PLC, which allows much better dosing control, especially useful in "holiday mode" to reduce lighting, CO2 and dosing levels.


----------



## M7AXR (7 Mar 2022)

Sounds silly but I’ve used an Alaris infusion pump and a Nutricia flow are infinity , a bit like the ones they use for IV medication & peg feeds in hospitals for patients. 

You can buy unserviced ones online which provide very accurate dosing of chemicals however there are limitations to speed of infusion and depending on chemicals your using it can cause bubbles in the line which the machines do not like at all and constantly come up “ occlusion detected clear air bubble”  beeping constantly I think I managed to source mines for £20 for the two of them on eBay & were helpful for fert and easy carbo. Easy carbo was the ones that kept bubbling up in the hose lines. 

I had a fish tank that looked like it was on dialysis 😂 but it worked 


Pics below of both. Okay he nutricia is small and neat. 

Unfortunately both require resetting every so often. 


If your looking for absolute budget an arduino and a peristaltic pump / power supply and maybe a relay could come in use with some basic programming no need for an interface if your happy to hard code everytime you want to make adjustments.


----------



## MichaelJ (8 Mar 2022)

Hi @bushaaayyy,  I just got this one for one of my tanks - still breaking it in, but already ordered another for my other tank - it came recommended by UKAPS luminaries such as @Courtneybst, @Hanuman and @X3NiTH  .... its a bit above your price target, but I think its worth the extra cash... Very easy to get going!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Djoko Sauza (8 Mar 2022)

I'm using the Jebao doser 3.1, it's very precise regarding dosing amounts and timing, bought on aliexpress for around €40.

Can't speak for reliability though, the first model stopped working after a few months for unknown reasons. I sent it back and got a new one for free since it was on warranty.


----------

